# Problems with Braid on Bottom Rods



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I love braided line. I love it on my Spinners, deep bottom rigs, and jiggers. Yesterday, I hooked the biggest fish, I probably ever hooked before, he was dumping my 200lb braid on a 50wide... The dam braid was sinking into it self and broke.... :doh



Has anyone ever experienced this? Do you have to have the braid professionally wound on rigs where you are going to be putting alot of drag on fish? It seems to be reel hard to tightly pack the line on the reel at the house.. Never had this problem with Mono.. Does anyone know any tricks for the house, where you don't need to buy alot of equipment?



Thoughts??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always recommend you get it done on a linewinding machine. I offer it to all of our customers who originally plan on buying a spool to put on themselves. The ones that do spool it themselves usually end up coming back to have it stripped off and re-wound. On lighter tackle its fine to do it by hand although you may experience more wind knots but with heavy gear like you mention it should always be done by machine so it receives the proper tension.

Another thing you can do to prevent it on a reel that is already spooled is to retrieve the line with a hard "X" pattern as you level it onto the reel. This can help prevent it from digging too far into itself


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also cut off all added extra stuff ( rigs, jigs, weights, leaders etc... ) and let out behind a moving boat and reel back in with good tension.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/29/2009)*You can also cut off all added extra stuff ( rigs, jigs, weights, leaders etc... ) and let out behind a moving boat and reel back in with good tension.


Completely forgot to mention that. Good tip George. I watched someone do that going 20 knots not realizing the immense drag line creates going through the water and he ended up dumping his reel. Single dumbest thing I've ever seen a so-called experienced fisherman do.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/29/2009)*You can also cut off all added extra stuff ( rigs, jigs, weights, leaders etc... ) and let out behind a moving boat and reel back in with good tension.




I thought about doing that, like on the way out one day.. maybe put a 10 oz egg sinker on end... thanks..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You won't even need the sinker. The line will create more than enough drag by itself


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *LATERALINE (11/29/2009)*I love braided line. I love it on my Spinners, deep bottom rigs, and jiggers. Yesterday, I hooked the biggest fish, I probably ever hooked before, he was dumping my 200lb braid on a 50wide... The dam braid was sinking into it self and broke.... :doh
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this? Do you have to have the braid professionally wound on rigs where you are going to be putting alot of drag on fish? It seems to be reel hard to tightly pack the line on the reel at the house.. Never had this problem with Mono.. Does anyone know any tricks for the house, where you don't need to buy alot of equipment?
> 
> Thoughts??


With two people we just have one person put on gloves or oven mits, stick a pencil through the spool and have the person holding the line put drag on the spool.

I'm sure there are better ways but when I spool line by myself, I'll put a pencil or something through the spool to stabilize it and throw the spool in a dresser drawer with an old t-shirt wrapped around the spool for drag and close the drawer just enough to hold the spool and t-shirt in place.

And yes I have learned the lesson about getting braid tight on a spool as well.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you using mono as a backer? If not you should.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Inn Deep (11/29/2009)*Are you using mono as a backer? If not you should.


Why? Other than to maybe put a few yards on to prevent slippage. This will not prevent the line from digging in if there is still underlying braid


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *LATERALINE (11/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (11/29/2009)*You can also cut off all added extra stuff ( rigs, jigs, weights, leaders etc... ) and let out behind a moving boat and reel back in with good tension.
> ...


Definitely don't use an egg sinker because it will spin your line up beyond belief. The line will create enough drag to suffice.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The guys at J&M have one thing to say about braid on a reel, "if it ain't tight, it ain't right".



Kim


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *LATERALINE (11/29/2009)*
> ...


Sounds good.. When I initally put it on, I did something very similar to what Dreamweaver was talking about.. Thats how we string everything. It just didnt get that braid on tight enough.. When you use the boat route, do do wrap it on the reel with a high "X" pattern? I still dont see how a perfessional shop would help.

Seems like, no matter how tight it is, when you put 50+ pounds of drag on it, its going to slip down into the layers.. I love the braid, but I've got to find a way to keep it on there with heavy drag!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

i use a rag and loop the line around my fingers thru the rag.put the spool on carpet and box it in.hand spool it and its VERY TIGHT.never had line dig ever.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been using braid on everything for a number of years. Yes,it is very important to spool it very tightly on the reel, but the brand of braid you use is also very important. I now use Jerry Brown Hollow Core on all of my reels and have landed some very big fish including a 200+ Lb. bull shark, landed and releasedby my son,on my Shimano Saragosa spinning reel with no problems.

bill1000


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> Seems like, no matter how tight it is, when you put 50+ pounds of drag on it, its going to slip down into the layers..




50#'s of drag? What are you fishing for?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

While in Hawaii fishing for blue marlin, the 130s on the boat were set at 100 pounds of drag for fighting the fish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billcollector (12/2/2009)*While in Hawaii fishing for blue marlin, the 130s on the boat were set at 100 pounds of drag for fighting the fish.


Unless the older 130's were different, I was under the understanding that 130's at full strike only had 70#s of drag


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/29/2009)*i use a rag and loop the line around my fingers thru the rag.put the spool on carpet and box it in.hand spool it and its VERY TIGHT.never had line dig ever.




thats exactly what i do and it works fine for me


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The 130s had been built. I put a 600 pound blue at the back of the boat in 12 minutes so I don't doubt that is what they were at. We check the drags on all the reels before we left the dock every morning. I know one pain in the ass was that they barley had any freespool.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

When I spool my reels, I stick a pencil or screw driver through the spool and then stick the ends between my big toe and the next toe. Then I use the bottom of my feet to "adjust" the tension as I reel the line in.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

300# plus Bull Shark on I believe 50 or 60# braid with no problem. Thanks for that trip James.:bowdown.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

If you are using any part of your bair skin to spool braid your not getting it tight enough


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Billcollector (12/2/2009)*While in Hawaii fishing for blue marlin, the 130s on the boat were set at 100 pounds of drag for fighting the fish.


100 pounds of drag, thats interesting. What pound/kind of line were you using ? Hooks ? Would like to hear some details


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (12/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Billcollector (12/2/2009)*While in Hawaii fishing for blue marlin, the 130s on the boat were set at 100 pounds of drag for fighting the fish.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Id like to hear more too Alex. Thats a ridiculous amount of Drag. I know I would not want to be the one pulling drags to set them


----------

